
Cyber Security: Hack Your Car, Go to Jail for Life - danboarder
http://gas2.org/2016/05/01/cyber-security-hack-car-go-jail-life/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
a3n
> ”A person shall not intentionally access or cause access to be made to an
> electronic system of a motor vehicle to willfully destroy, damage, impair,
> alter or gain unauthorized control of the motor vehicle.” Doing so is deemed
> a felony and is punishable by incarceration with a maximum penalty of life
> imprisonment.

That's over the top.

